# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > Solidoodle Forum >  Solidoodle 3 for $699 or Solidoodle 4 for $999?

## The_Critter

What would you suggest.  I'm looking to purchase a Solidoodle for my Uncle who is really into 3D design.  He hasn't used a 3D Printer before but his is a tech genius.  Should I spend $699 for the Solidoodle 3 or should I go with the Solidoodle 4 for $300 more?

What would you guys do?

----------


## Jeremia_Munchkins

I'm always one for the latest and greatest technology.  I'd go the extra $300 and grab the 4th generation printer.  In the long run it will be worth it in my opinion.
Jeremia

----------


## Mcbride19

It's only my opinion but there isn't enough change on the SD4 for the 300 $ more price.
The SD3 can be upgraded for less than 300 $.
For example, buy a DS3 and also a E3D head, print the MK5 Lawsy and you will have something better than the SD 4. You can also change some  original parts with cutom printed parts (the ones with linear bearings for example) it will cost only a few dollars and will give better precision for the head.
I think you'll better keep your money to upgrade a SD3 than buying a SD 4.

----------


## Mysli

I'll say that Mcbride19 is right... the SD4 is just a SD3 with a box around it.. nothing else. It still uses the horrid jig-saw extruder. so my advice would be to print either the MK4 or MK5 extruder from lawsy and to take a look at the thread i made about upgrades for SD2/3. 
and just think of how much 300$ extra really is, you could buy him a bunch of filament for 300$  :Big Grin: 

Nice gift btw  :Wink:

----------


## Mcbride19

As Mysli say the SD4 is only a SD3 with a box and a new support system for the filamentt but inside no new technology or new system, I think it's a little bit expensive, for this price you can have a Rostock Max wich is far better(but it's a kit).
Save your money to buy Filament and , maybe a real good hotend.  :Cool:

----------


## Jeremia_Munchkins

I was pretty disappointed by the SD4.  Why call it the SD4 with such little change.  It should be the SD3s or something like that.  I hope they come out with something a bit more exciting this year!

----------


## MolecularConcept

Mcbride so you have a Rostock Max?

----------


## Mcbride19

Yes I also have a rostock max, it's a real different printer from the solidoodle.

----------


## 3dfilemarket.com

The layer resolution is the same as the solidoodle 2 and 3. I would get the cheaper one. Really good printers but you have to be prepared to fix issues and regularly maintain it. Also the acrylic extruder design is bad. I have replaced it with a 3Dprinted version from thingiverse. Much better design!!

----------


## MolecularConcept

delta printers are sweet looking. i can see how reagular xyz machines work but those deltas move so crazy! i cant fathom how they work

----------


## Mcbride19

Yes it's always surprising to see a delta printer doing a print !
It's right that the print made by a delta printer  is more regular(and more precise with a 0,02 mm X/Y resolution(SD printer have only 0,1 mm)), but also faster(3 to 6 time faster than a SD2).
But it's a kit so you have to build it .

----------


## MolecularConcept

whats stopping the SD from getting higher resolution? the software? or the threaded rod? ultimakers are made similarly and they can get 20 micron layer height too

----------


## Mcbride19

I'm not talking about the layers height resolution, quite all the printers can make 0,1 mm 0,2mm and 0,3 mm height(0,2mm is 200 micron and not 20 micron !) 
I'm talking about the X/Y resolution not Z, it means how much precision the horizontal moves of the head have.
Of course the SD2(or 3) as many others can make layers that have 0,2 mm height  and even 0,1 mm.
But it's horizontal resolution(X/Y moves) is 100 micron and the rostock max is 20 micron( I think it's because of the delta system).

----------

